# Spot Honey Badger SS



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

anyone riding this frame? I am curious and its on my shortlist of possible new frames but am not finding a lot of info on the web about it.

Spot Brand Bicycles » Product Page » Honey Badger SS


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Zippy29er said:


> anyone riding this frame? I am curious and its on my shortlist of possible new frames but am not finding a lot of info on the web about it.
> 
> Spot Brand Bicycles » Product Page » Honey Badger SS


Very pricey for that level of spec. For a couple hundred bux more you can get a 2014 Trek EX 8 29er, fully suspended on Fox front and rear, with a nicer spec all around.

Not a SS, I know, but still, at this price point, a valid comparison of "opportunity cost" of dollars spent. Plus, I am kinda "meh" on belt drive, personally.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Nothing wrong with it per say but I wouldn't drop $2500 on it. For $1500 you could get a Waltworks custom frame and have $1000 to build it out. You could end up with something much nicer with some smart purchases imo. Especially if you bought at least some of your parts from Walt. Also you would know exactly what you were getting as far as tubing. Not just some "Japanese Proprietary" tubing. Whatever that may be? Just my $.02


----------



## Gururyan (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm saving for one myself.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree with Poison Dart Frog and Flat Ark. I have always thought that Spot made some nice stuff, but that it always seemed at a higher than expected price point. If this bike ticks all the right boxes for you, I'm sure you would be pleased. I just personally don't see any value in their offerings.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I am a fan of the company and own one of their bikes. I personally have seen that their initial MSRP always tends high but actual costs, including buying direct, seems to drop pretty quickly. If you held your breath til the off season you would probably save a bunch.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Flat Ark said:


> Nothing wrong with it per say but I wouldn't drop $2500 on it. For $1500 you could get a Waltworks custom frame and have $1000 to build it out. You could end up with something much nicer with some smart purchases imo. Especially if you bought at least some of your parts from Walt. Also you would know exactly what you were getting as far as tubing. Not just some "Japanese Proprietary" tubing. Whatever that may be? Just my $.02


Agreed...........................................


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

So, when is the end of the season for Spot? I'm checking their website & FB page, but no advertised discounts yet. My local dealer is still at MSRP.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

The one I tried was built on a 8-9-10 cassette freehub. Not sure if belt drive requires such a hub, but imo major fail. $2500 for an inferior rear wheel configuration?


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

That is a ton of money for a bike with a cheap fork and wheelset with generic tubing. Wait until they blow them out on chainlove like they did with all their longboards.
Do you want this bike because of the belt drive? If I were you I would look on the secondary market used or look for a salsa el mariachi. Much better value


----------



## harradm (May 6, 2013)

I have a new Honey Badger, nice SS. The ride is great in spite of a low end fork. The belt is very smooth but it squeaks under load when pedaling. Dry Teflon lube will silence it for 10-15 miles, then it needs another shot to keep it quiet. Overall I love the bike.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

How long have you had the belt drive? And is it set up properly?aw my belt makes no noise


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Very pricey for that level of spec. For a couple hundred bux more you can get a 2014 Trek EX 8 29er, fully suspended on Fox front and rear, with a nicer spec all around.
> 
> Not a SS, I know, but still, at this price point, a valid comparison of "opportunity cost" of dollars spent. Plus, I am kinda "meh" on belt drive, personally.


Yes................................and definitely meh on belt drive, it's a cool idea that doesn't seem to be as hot in reality.



Flat Ark said:


> Nothing wrong with it per say but I wouldn't drop $2500 on it. For $1500 you could get a Waltworks custom frame and have $1000 to build it out. You could end up with something much nicer with some smart purchases imo. Especially if you bought at least some of your parts from Walt. Also you would know exactly what you were getting as far as tubing. Not just some "Japanese Proprietary" tubing. Whatever that may be? Just my $.02


X2


----------



## harradm (May 6, 2013)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> How long have you had the belt drive? And is it set up properly?aw my belt makes no noise


I've had it for about a month. 4 rides at about 15 miles each. Always have belt squeeling before the end of the ride. Not horrible but it's there and others riding with me hear it.


----------



## harradm (May 6, 2013)

Update: was using a dry Teflon lube before, switched to a recommended Dry silicone spray and have 50 more miles ridden and a very silent belt.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Hope to Throw a Leg over one soon!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Picked myself up one a couple weeks ago and have a few rides on it. Awesome bike and fun to ride. Very happy with my choice.


----------



## capt rob (May 16, 2014)

Price dropped 500 bucks on Bikes and 300 on frames , I just bought an XL from a Vendor on E Bay complete with a second set of Gates pulleys and Belt (Taller gear) , Extra wheelset with big nubby Cyclocross Kenda's for City use. should have it covered in a 10 minute change out. They are using a Better Manitou Tower shock now too.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

They were actually $1700 a few months ago with the Tower Comp on Ebay. 
They were $1800 at the local dealer but he matched the price. 
Came with Manitou Comp also. 

Still a good score, you will love the ride.


----------



## capt rob (May 16, 2014)

I just got it paid 1850.00 shipped for a 2014 and have 150.00 in the Extra pulleys / belt and second stock wheel set the extra parts were slightly used .
Stoked for my first Single Speed should have it in a week or so.


----------



## 1x1rider (Mar 25, 2008)

should be test riding one soon. taking advantage of the late season sale. If you are not a seasoned SSer and have the money for the novelty of a belt drive then you are fine. But, if you are a first time SSer then I think going with something that has more gearing options may be for you.

Personally I have been riding a fully rigid aluminum SS 29er with a steel fork for years. So, the thought of a fork and a more compliant ride is music to my ears. 

As always, the most important thing is bike fit. If you know what you are doing build it up or order it online. If not the little extra $$$ for the LBS will go a long way when you are on mile 50....

my $.02


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Another option besides Spot. Much cheaper too.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice bike but it isn't cheaper. 

I paid $1700 USD brand new for mine but MSRP is $2600 USD. 
MSRP on those appear to be 1800 gbp which converts to about $3000 USD.


----------

